# Recommend a conventional HVLP



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Who can recommend a HVLP gun for spraying 2K poly, BIN, and WB lacquer that will use a PPS system? Is the throw away 3M accuspray a worthy consideration?

I will have about 9-10 SCFM at 40 psi to feed the gun and will be running 1.8, 2.0, or possibly a 2.2 needle set. 

This will primary be used for cabinets, mantles, and some trim/doors. 

There’s just so many options across the different brands/models and I’m not that familiar with them. I’d like to keep the price around the $300-$400 range. 

Initially, I told myself I wanted a turbine, such as the Graco 9.5, but I think I’d benefit from the greater power from a compressor fed gun. I have a few now, but my main gun is old, worn out, and parts discontinued. My cheapo guns won’t support the larger needles, use a bit too much air, and suck with transfer efficiency. While they are advertised as hvlp, they truly don’t perform anywhere near the 80% transfer efficiency of better designed products. 

What models should be on my short list?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

There have been quite a few threads and posts recently about HVLPs. There are as many different opinions as there are brands and models. I own a Fuji 4 stage unit and feel it is well made - but these days I would go with a five stage if I were to make a purchase. I would stay away from anything even remotely considered throwaway.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

RH said:


> There have been quite a few threads and posts recently about HVLPs. There are as many different opinions as there are brands and models. I own a Fuji 4 stage unit and feel it is well made - but these days I would go with a five stage if I were to make a purchase. I would stay away from anything even remotely considered throwaway.


I agree. In the turbine world, bigger is better but the trade off is heat. I think they’re probably all pretty good, if ones comparing apples to apples among turbine size. If I were buying a turbine, I’d go for the Graco or high end Apollo. 

Compressor fed guns are a different animal. Price doesn’t always indicate quality. A $800 gun may be flawless for applying clearcoat on a car with a 1.0 needle, but not ideal for heavier materials. Some needles can use different air caps, some are suction, others gravity. Some have air and fluid control, others don’t. They are much more product specific.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

To get anything decent in the turbine world you are looking at 1000.00 unless you find something used. Keep a lookout on ebay and the like and you can find good low mileage units for around 500.00.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

philcav7 said:


> I agree. In the turbine world, bigger is better but the trade off is heat. I think they’re probably all pretty good, if ones comparing apples to apples among turbine size. If I were buying a turbine, I’d go for the Graco or high end Apollo.
> 
> Compressor fed guns are a different animal. Price doesn’t always indicate quality. A $800 gun may be flawless for applying clearcoat on a car with a 1.0 needle, but not ideal for heavier materials. Some needles can use different air caps, some are suction, others gravity. Some have air and fluid control, others don’t. They are much more product specific.


Imagine someone with compressor/ HVLP experience will chime in soon. I have zero experience with them. In a brief reading about them saw some info about possible contaminants (oil, water?) getting into the air lines whereas the turbines are a cleaner source. Not positive about that claim but it sort of makes sense.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Moisture is definitely a concern for some coatings. A dryer, desiccant, water trap is needed to pull moisture out. 

Turbines have heat to contend with. 

I will probably pick up a turbine unit at some point, but with most of my spraying donein the shop and familiarity with conversion guns, I don’t feel like experimenting with a turbine just yet.


----------



## Tprice2193 (Oct 3, 2017)

Turbines generate heat and long hoses dissipate it. On the occasion that this does not provide sufficient cooling I use my moonshining skills to cool the air. Get an empty 5 gal and run your hvlp hose into it making 3 or 4 coils before exiting. Fill it up with cool tapwater. Now you have a way to transfer heat out of warm/hot turbine air.  IF it is still to hot put some ice in the water. The cooling is related to the coiled surface area in contact with the water and the temperature differential. One caution is humid air. The water in high humidity air will condense in your coils and travel through your hose and make a big mess. I rarely have to use this method to cool because I turn AC way down and run two dehumidifiers. Depending on what you are spraying you may be able to turn turbine down and adjust gun to prevent flashing.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you looked into the Graco Finex? I bought one that included the Dekups (similar to PPS) system. 

The Finex is the first HVLP gun that I’ve ever used, so I can’t compare it to similar guns from CA Technologies, Binks, etc... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

PNW Painter said:


> Have you looked into the Graco Finex? I bought one that included the Dekups (similar to PPS) system.
> 
> The Finex is the first HVLP gun that I’ve ever used, so I can’t compare it to similar guns from CA Technologies, Binks, etc...
> 
> ...


Needles only go up to 1.8 on the finex, I will need 2.0+

I spoke with Apollo today about the 7500 series gun. It seems to fit the bill of my requirements. This gun can be used with a gravity feed, pressure pot or pressure cup. Has needles up to 2.5, adjustable fan, a few air cap options and can be used with a compressor or turbine. It seems to have virtually everything a gun can offer so I’m sure I can find a use for it one way or the other. 

Any Apollo users here that can chime in?


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello I had and sold my the Apollo 7500 gun. It was ok but a pain to strip and assemble. Also needle sets 50% higher than the Fuji.
Fuji come in a gravity or bottom feed. The best gun a had was by Accuspray 

Bruce


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

This is my favourite gun, Accuspray 10G Pro 1
Check it out at Homestead Finishing Products


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Brewster201 said:


> This is my favourite gun, Accuspray 10G Pro 1
> Check it out at Homestead Finishing Products


Great guns for sure. I didn’t think they still made them since acquired by 3M? 

I know a body man that runs them, but I believe they exceed my air flow capabilities.


----------

